# 2 in 1: Circ. discussion at new job and babysitting circ'd boy...



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

First, the circ'd boy. A friend has 3 boys, all circumcized. The youngest is 9 months old. She has been watching my kids lately and I returned the favor. her middle is the boy I mentioned who is ill and some years ago I babysat where she FORGOT to tell me he hada penis infection-and I freaked! Well last night i went to change the baby and freaked. I never saw a circ'd penis at that age I guess and I thught he was bleeding! It was he "scar" I was saying "Oh no! he is bleeding!" and the brothers said "no that is was it always looks like"







: OOPS! It saddened me as it looked really funky, like all the foreskin was rolled up in a spot underneath, just wild... I was embarrased but saddenned...

My new job with some of the most ignorant people I have met. Many are nice but most are literally clueless about too much and they all love drama-so I am a freak there for more reasons than I can count. So suddenly, a girl says "Did you get your son circumcised yet?" (He is almost 3yo so this was even weirder of a question than normal!!). Iresponded "Hell no! I would NEVER cut part of any boy of mines penis off! EVERYONE GASPED!! lol They went on to tell me YOU HAVE TOO! Doctors will tell you its a cleanlinesss iss! They AUTOMATICALLY do it to ALL BOYS in ALL hospitals! Every damn myth we all have heard. Then someone said it had been a religious thing, they are all protestant Christians!!!! HELLO?!?!?!?!?! SO I mentioned few insurances will cover it-they didn't care, it is eww not too. Remembering hearing them talk about church I hit my Christianity facts...lol...I said "Well, y'all are churchgoing people and when it was religious it wasa covenat with Abraham and Jesus "replaced" circumcision with Baptism, so actually Circumcision is against Christianity" (Actually it was much more eloquent...lol) And they stopped for the most part. I said I know my sh!t and I don't care what they say there is a reason for the foreskin and intact men are NORMAL to me...lol

Only me...

EDITED to say: This is not a religious discussion, just relaying my discussion where someone else threw religion into it although there religion does not promote/edorse/etc. circumcision... this is not intended asa religious argument or anything even similar, just sharing one of many ignorant comments made to me...


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Sorry about that. I am still







about the girl asking if your son had been circ'd yet.

When dd was 3 days old my MIL asked, "When would they circumcise her if she had been a boy?" it was toatlly random and out of the blue, we were haveing a conversation about snow shovels at the time







. I just said "never" and she said, "Ohhh but they have to." Dh tried to tell her that we could never do something like that and she started on about a friend who "had" to be circ'ed as an adult and how awful it was, and though there were 2 million appropriate comebacks I could have chosed from, I just said, "Well I think it is genital mutilation and should be illeagal."

She didn't talk about it again, until BIL was on the phone with dh after his wife had just given birth and dh was saying, "It isn't too late, please don't circumcise that kid!" and she yelled at him, because he always thinks he is a doctor- whatever that means.


----------



## house elf (Dec 5, 2003)

The first time I saw a circumcised baby (it was just a few months ago), I thought it was the saddest thing I've ever seen. It looked so sore and unnatural, though it had basically healed since he was 3 months old. She changed him once and I guess he had just peed because he was erect, and it was just scary looking. It looked like a grown man's penis. It was just not right. My friend still has to pull his skin back at every diaper change or she says he bleeds. So much for a maintenance free penis, huh?


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Third consecutive Emily here...

When I talked to my coworkers, one related that she was having it done no matter what because otherwise it's "disgusting" to look at and anyway it hurts the baby less than what SHE has to go through.









The other insisted that on his mission in Holland all the guys were, so I was lying about the 85% of the world doesn't stat. Also said that his brother wasn't, and not only was his penis always infected but it made him get all kinds of sick.







:









What can you even SAY to this kind of person?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

lol, are non-emilys allowed to post?

i would venture to say that when people have vented about 'sheep' etc, *this*, is what they were talking about. being a know-it-all, running into people that *think* they know it all but are just downright ignorant & proud to profess it with every word out of their mouths is most irritating.









emily-suse


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
The other insisted that on his mission in Holland all the guys were, so I was lying about the 85% of the world doesn't stat.

Having dated several Dutch exchange students in college, I can tell you that's total BS.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whateverdidiwants*
Having dated several Dutch exchange students in college, I can tell you that's total BS.

I figured as much. There's just no talking to some people, though.

Oh yeah...another coworker...
I was talking to him about my apprehension about having a newborn. I never was good with babies. I felt stupid making faces and baby talking to them, and was afraid I wouldn't be able to relate to mine. And then I mentioned how I was afraid the cord would stay on forever (or something) because I knew somebody whose baby's cord stayed on for 3 weeks.
Now keep in mind this coworker is (seemingly) very intelligent and not very mainstream...
He says, "I know, it's so f-ing gross. I refused to even TOUCH my boys until the cord fell off and the circumcision healed."
I cringed. I know it was a huge cringe, it got the attention of another coworker. I was lucky I didn't vomit.
The conversation ended there, I just walked off.

Some father, huh?

(btw I feel perfecty un-silly making faces and cooing at my son. And his cord fell off after 5 days.)


----------



## Kiki Runs (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
The other insisted that on his mission in Holland all the guys were, so I was lying about the 85% of the world doesn't stat. Also said that his brother wasn't, and not only was his penis always infected but it made him get all kinds of sick.







:









What can you even SAY to this kind of person?










Hmmm....so he just ran around checking EVERY man's penis? No one had a problem with that? Did they all just sit around comparing, or did he sneak peeks in locker rooms? What about guys he just saw on the street? Were they willing to unzip and whip it out for comparison? Or was it more of a survey-type thing? In which case, how does he know "all the guys" were truthful about their status? (In case it's not obvious here, I'm touch-typing b/c my eyes are rolled so far back in my head that I can't see the keyboard!





















)

Whatever!!! And, really, his brother sounds pretty open about all these "infections" and sicknesses....I'm surprised, b/c I guess I'd tend to keep my yap shut if *I* had an infection of *my* genitals. But who knows? Maybe their family was different from mine - where we generally left people's genitals in their pants!










But good thing that guy's an expert on the circ occurrence in Holland AND the horrible repercussions of "neglecting" such a major health issue!























Kinsey (who would never think to ask men on the street if they're circed or not)


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I think a lot of people who don't know better use all of the myths then exaggerate to add impact to their story and then throw in a few lies for a final impact. For those of us who know, it makes them appear pretty bad and totally stupid. We know that all of these things they are telling us bear no resemblence to reality and they are telling us as if it were their first hand experience and they know it to be fact beyond dispute. While it makes no impression on us, it certainly makes an impression on some parents-to-be.

Frank


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinsey43*
Hmmm....so he just ran around checking EVERY man's penis? No one had a problem with that? Did they all just sit around comparing, or did he sneak peeks in locker rooms? What about guys he just saw on the street? Were they willing to unzip and whip it out for comparison? Or was it more of a survey-type thing?..
Kinsey (who would never think to ask men on the street if they're circed or not)

No, I'm pretty sure he didn't ask anybody or purposely look. I doubt that would've gone over well with the church.

He claims to know from people running around naked all the time in Holland, and answering the door naked. How that's a representative sampling, I have no idea.

Anyhow, I happened to call him to tell him I'd delivered right as he and his wife were getting their baby back from the ped who'd JUST circ'd him. That baby was screaming horribly.


----------



## 4littlemonkeys (Jun 26, 2004)

The first intact little boy I can remember seeing...my nephew. It killed me to know what happened to him and know that I was the jerk of the family for not only disliking it but being against it. I was supposed to feel that since my sister did it...it's fine and I could do what I want...I wasn't allowed to be disgusted or upset by it. The kid is my nephew...I love him and I believe that he was tortured and nothing can change that...so sorry but I will be disgusted. Sad.


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4littlemonkeys*
The first intact little boy I can remember seeing...my nephew. It killed me to know what happened to him and know that I was the jerk of the family for not only disliking it but being against it. I was supposed to feel that since my sister did it...it's fine and I could do what I want...I wasn't allowed to be disgusted or upset by it. The kid is my nephew...I love him and I believe that he was tortured and nothing can change that...so sorry but I will be disgusted. Sad.

Umm, did you mean "The first *circumcised* little boy I can remember seeing..."?


----------



## 4littlemonkeys (Jun 26, 2004)

Ooops...yeah the first circ'd boy was my nephew. Sorry...the first intact boy I saw was mine own son LOL. I have 2 intact boys and I'm very strongly anti-circ and my sister had my nephew circ'd. Just thinking of it saddens me.


----------



## luv2BaMom (Jun 26, 2004)

I was just commeting to my dh the other day that I saw one of my friends changing her little boy and he was circumsized. It looked so ODD and not right.
I used to work labor and delivery and knew before we had kids that any boy we had would not be circ'd. I'd seen it done and while the baby is screaming the doctor is telling me he can't feel it. He's just crying because of being held down.
Please!
Any time I had to go to the nursery for anything, I'd call first and ask if they were doing circs and if they were I'd wait 5 mins to go. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I think some people don't know what an whole men can look like. Various of length of forskin. I sure as heck wouldn't have known if it wasn't for internet search







.

My brother didn't know about little boys retracting to pee and freaked the first time he realized my nephew does this. He said he looked circumcised for a few minutes. LOL


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

There are some men who don't know what they should look like!

I remember one woman posting long ago who was saying that intact men were nasty and she would never "do it with one." She strongly defended her son's circumcision because it was important that he "look like daddy" and so that he wouldn't be rejected by women. Her husband strongly agreed with her. She was quite convinced and insistent to the point of being irritating and insulting to the men who were intact, their wives and the mothers of intact sons.

Suddenly, her style of posting changed and she started asking very specific questions. This went on almost a week and suddenly, she announced that her husband was not circumcised and neither of them knew it. They even went so far as to confirm it with his mother. So much for ridicule in the locker room and looking like daddy!

Frank


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

Frank,
This also happened to my friend. They were trying to decide if they should circ their twin sons. They decided to circ if her dh was circ'd. Then they realized they DIDN'T KNOW!!! They had to call his parents in Canada and ask. Turns out the dh was intact and the babies were saved!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

And I'll bet a dollar to a doughnut that the DH didn't know if his father was circumcised or intact either.

Frank


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
There are some men who don't know what they should look like!

I remember one woman posting long ago who was saying that intact men were nasty and she would never "do it with one." She strongly defended her son's circumcision because it was important that he "look like daddy" /..


So sad that their main reason was 'look like daddy" and so now daddy has to get circ'd too. Oh wait, I bet looking like daddy just lost its importance.







:gag:


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
So sad that their main reason was 'look like daddy" and so now daddy has to get circ'd too. Oh wait, I bet looking like daddy just lost its importance.







:gag:

Good point!!!! I'd bet a million dollars the dad didn't get circ'd.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

You're absolutely right. Dad didn't have the guts to do it to himself but had no problem doing it to his son. The woman did say that if they have another son, they would not circumcise, presumably to "look like Dad" finally.

Frank


----------

